# remington 887



## coooooon24 (Jan 16, 2010)

anyone have one ? details , recoil ,etc. thinking about getting one.


----------



## mr4shootin (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw one in Gander Mountain.I didn't like it.It was bulky and ugly and didn't have a good feel to it.I would much rather have my 870, but that's just my opinion, you might love it.


----------

